# How to remove spray adhesive



## pridecitytees

I recently been testing out printing on some shirts and when I was finished, I had spray adhesive residue left on the pallet. It took me forever to get off! Does anyone know of a quicker way?

The pallet top is made of aluminum and I have using windex and goo be gone and scraping it off with a hard plastic scraper.

Thanks


----------



## Viper Graphics

What spray adhesive are you using?...I use a spray wipe for screen cleaning and have also used mineral spirits....anyone else care to chime in?

Question....why take the adhesive off your pallet when your going to have to put more on for the next job?


----------



## Ripcord

Try some screen opener. I accidentally sprayed that on a pallet thinking it was adhesive and all my adhesive wiped right off.


----------



## pridecitytees

I was under the impression of not removing it also but my partner is a neat freak and thinks we have to remove it every time, he said there will be fuzz and everything from the shirts stuck on there if not. So should you keep it nice and clean or just leave it?

Also I will look into using the screen opener too.

Thanks guys


----------



## Viper Graphics

pridecitytees said:


> I was under the impression of not removing it also but my partner is a neat freak and thinks we have to remove it every time, he said there will be fuzz and everything from the shirts stuck on there if not. So should you keep it nice and clean or just leave it?
> 
> Also I will look into using the screen opener too.
> 
> Thanks guys


WoW... a neat freak in a screen printing shop....how can you get any work done LoL!

[he said there will be fuzz and everything from the shirts stuck on there if not.]

That's part of the process, but you don't have to remove it after every job. Here's what mine look like today, I will run at least a couple more dark shirt jobs before I clean or replace the pallet tape. They look fuzzy huh? But believe me the shirts will still hold down quite well. I use the pallet adhesive and it's pretty strong stuff.
You pretty much have to play it by feel and as long as none of the fuzzy stuff is leaving the pallet with the shirts your fine! There's enough work in this business to clean all the pallets after every job just because


----------



## andthouart

We leave the spray adhesive remainder on the pallets.

We also cover our pallets with adhesive backed masking paper then pull it off when there is too much adhesive/lint residue. Or when a specific job needs a cleaner pallet.


----------



## Printor

I use Transfer tape to save time. your probably using a water based adhesive, so any water based cleaner will work, even just water, the trick is to give it a thick coat of water and walk away for 5 minutes, then it should wipe of real easy, with no fumes. You should leave the glue until it gets a rough texture that will affect the print. I use more tac than a lot of printers(for fear of killing regy) and I can still usually run 1,000+ T's before changing tape. Fleece lint builds up much faster. I keep a good pair of tweezers right by where I load shirts, so I can easily grab big strings or lint balls that may cause a lump to build up higher than the rest of the shirt board.


----------



## Ripcord

I like a thin layer of fuzz on my pallets. It gives the surface a tiny bit of cushion and the ink seems to lay down nicer.


----------



## Printor

With clean boards, The first coat or two of spray tack doesn't seam right. especially with fleece.


----------

